# will this blow bow up?



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

Uh, you don't set tiller on a single cam bow.

Crank down both limbs all the way and then turn them out equal turns to the desired poundage. Just make sure you turn them out equal turns and don't worry about tiller.

Just make sure your ATA, brace height, cam timing and dral length are on and you should be good.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

You do set tiller on a one cam, LOL! Most bows you need to get a piece of serving or dental floss and stretch from Axle to Axle, same side of the axles too, and measure from where the limb contacts the riser to the piece of dental floss or serving. If you measure this way to the string most one cammers will give a false reading cause the idler wheel is smaller than the cam, stretching the string gives you a straight line from AtA. Most one cammers shoot best at even tiller but it depends on your form and the bows configuration/geometry too


If you measure your tiller this way and you still have to have the limb bolts that different then I would take it to a shop or call Bear and see if they can find out what is wrong, you may have a different limb on top than whats on bottom.


----------



## pure havoc (Apr 21, 2003)

Nitroboy said:


> You do set tiller on a one cam, LOL! Most bows you need to get a piece of serving or dental floss and stretch from Axle to Axle, same side of the axles too, and measure from where the limb contacts the riser to the piece of dental floss or serving. If you measure this way to the string most one cammers will give a false reading cause the idler wheel is smaller than the cam, stretching the string gives you a straight line from AtA. Most one cammers shoot best at even tiller but it depends on your form and the bows configuration/geometry too
> 
> 
> If you measure your tiller this way and you still have to have the limb bolts that different then I would take it to a shop or call Bear and see if they can find out what is wrong, you may have a different limb on top than whats on bottom.


+1 on this


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

thats what I meant......if you measure from the string to the limb pocket you won't get equal measurements.

I guess I should have put it like that instead!!


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

*tiller*

just done a martin bengal solo cam. book says tiller is from limb pocket to string. so bottom line check with who makes the bow


----------



## Nacho2770 (Mar 13, 2007)

edthearcher said:


> just done a martin bengal solo cam. book says tiller is from limb pocket to string. so bottom line check with who makes the bow


Really? Hmmmmmmmm.

I guess I have never dealt with a Martin bow before.

That is interesting.


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

thanks for replies 

after bottoming out limb bolts tiller (pulling a string from center axil to center axil)
is still off by 1/8" is this too much or am I ok.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm not expert, but if it shoots well, I think it's okay.


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Just because a bow is a single cam does not mean the distance from the string to the center of the top wheel is going to be different than the distance from the bottom cam where the string is to the center of that cam.

Some will match and others might not.
So you need to follow the manfactures method.


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

ok after finding a manufactures manual for this bow it says 1/8 " to 1/4" is common and 
exceptable. 

again thanks for advise.


----------



## newjigger (Jul 27, 2009)

Where did you find the manual for your bow? I've looked online everywhere to try and get one for my 2007 Truth and can't seem to find one :-/


----------



## konrad (Mar 29, 2009)

Nitroboy said:


> You do set tiller on a one cam, LOL! Most bows you need to get a piece of serving or dental floss and stretch from Axle to Axle, same side of the axles too, and measure from where the limb contacts the riser to the piece of dental floss or serving. If you measure this way to the string most one cammers will give a false reading cause the idler wheel is smaller than the cam, stretching the string gives you a straight line from AtA. Most one cammers shoot best at even tiller but it depends on your form and the bows configuration/geometry too
> 
> 
> If you measure your tiller this way and you still have to have the limb bolts that different then I would take it to a shop or call Bear and see if they can find out what is wrong, you may have a different limb on top than whats on bottom.


The above is correct and Bear Archery suggests equal tillar on upper and lower limbs FROM THE STRING DRAWN FROM AXLE TO AXLE NOT THE BOW STRING.
They also suggest your bow will shoot most accuratly and quietly when set at maximum limb tension.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

On a cam and 1/2 and a two cam bow, the tiller is a measurement of cam orientation at rest. If one cam is over rotated compared to the other the tiller will be off and you adjust by twisting/untwisting cables. On a one cam, I would still believe that this is the case. So any difference in measurement to a string between the axles should be adjusted by twisting/untwisting the cable rather that turning out limb bolts.

Brian


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

bbloom96 said:


> On a cam and 1/2 and a two cam bow, the tiller is a measurement of cam orientation at rest. If one cam is over rotated compared to the other the tiller will be off and you adjust by twisting/untwisting cables. On a one cam, I would still believe that this is the case. So any difference in measurement to a string between the axles should be adjusted by twisting/untwisting the cable rather that turning out limb bolts.
> 
> Brian


You may want to do alittle experimenting and reading, the only way to adjust the tiller is from the limbolts


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

Nitroboy said:


> You may want to do alittle experimenting and reading, the only way to adjust the tiller is from the limbolts


B. S. 

A tiller measurement is only a measurement of the string position relative to a fixed point. Anything that changes the string position, including adjusting limb bolts, twisting string, or twisting cables to change the cam orientation at rest will change and thus adjust tiller. Read up!!


----------



## dillio67 (Oct 1, 2004)

*Tiller*

X2
If you over rotate or under rotate a cam it will affect the tiller measurement.Grab your bow pull the cables toward the limb as if you were to twist it up and watch the tiller change.


----------



## fat kid (Sep 17, 2009)

newjigger said:


> Where did you find the manual for your bow? I've looked online everywhere to try and get one for my 2007 Truth and can't seem to find one :-/


http://www.beararcheryproducts.com/customer-service/manuals/archive/2004/compound-manual.pdf

not sure if this will help you but this is what i found.


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

dillio67 said:


> X2
> If you over rotate or under rotate a cam it will affect the tiller measurement.Grab your bow pull the cables toward the limb as if you were to twist it up and watch the tiller change.


This is true, even though it implies otherwise in the PSE setup manuals...

I think, perhaps, what you want to adjust the limb bolts for, if anything, would be to put the limbs at equal deflection, such that from that point, they'll bend evenly. I've seen tiller defined as the distance between the string and where the limbs meet the body, but it seems like a confusing way to do it. If the limbs are within tight tolerances, and you get the same deflection with the limb bolts bottomed, you can use the tiller to get you rough timing between the cams, but it would still seem better to get that set on a draw board.

I'm a big fan of just bottoming the limb bolts, and going from there with equal turns on each. I know on my Martin, if I change one limb bolt, and not the other equally, it will not only affect tiller, but the cam timing as well.


----------



## Nitroboy (Jan 15, 2006)

It take alot more twisting untwisting a cable or a string to change the tiller as much as with turning the limb bolts, if you do that you will throw the whole bow out of tune, cam sync, AtA, BH, DL, DW so being I do know it will change, but it ain't much and maybe I should have said the "best" way to adjust tiller is with the limb bolts. If you twist/untwist cables and strings to set tiller it will be harder to get the limbs at the same deflection without affecting everything else. But on the other hand the newer bows we have are alot more precise and it usually isn't the case having bad tiller/limb deflection problems like alot of the older bows I have worked on, most bows nowadays you can bottom the bolts out and if everything else is tuned and set right then you'll have a equal tiller measurement.


----------



## bbloom96 (May 5, 2009)

You are assuming that the bow was set up correctly to begin with. I have seen bows come out of the box from many manufacturers where the string length/cable length was not correct to start. I always take every bow that I buy down, measure strings and cables and twist to the correct length, reassemble, and set all specs to baseline. Then, I adjust cam sync at rest and at full draw. I would note, that most of my bows are cam and 1/2 or binary cams. On Single cams, I measure strings and set the bow to spec at max poundage. The cam timing is less of an issue, but I have seen many single cams that are not oriented correctly at rest, which results in the BH being off. A few twists of the cable will straighten it up quickly.


----------



## halbeard (Dec 22, 2005)

*Thanks*

This conversation between you guys about the tiller measurements REALLY helped me,
thank you for all your time.
Truly,
Hal


----------



## ebonarcher (Mar 2, 2008)

Actually there seems to confusion here on what tiller is and what tiller isn't.

Let's clarify.
Assuming that the bow has equal sized cams . Even tiller will have the same amount of bend on each limb . Now on most bows single cam bows the top wheel does not measure the same as the bottom cam due to the shape of the cam.
If the string is twisted to much or the cable is twisted too much that causes the cam to let the string be too far or too close throwing off the measurement. That's the same as with the cam 1/2 and double cams.
Measuring from the limb pockets to the string attached to the center of the cams should provide the most accurate measurement regardless of cam rotation.

As for shooting bullet holes with a particular tiller it's more than likely due to rest position.


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.petersenshunting.com/content/bulletproof-bow-tuning-0

Take a looke a this article on tuning from Pertersons Bowhunting it has a section on tiller tuning that did wonders for my old Jennings 2000 PWC which had a idler wheel much smaller than the cam, had me shooting better than ever.


----------



## njshadowwalker (Aug 14, 2004)

If you wanna keep playing with tiller and shrink it, adjust both limbs. In other words, if your a hair out instead of say 1 turn on the top, do a half turn on each. You can fine tune it moreso this way, then by using only one limb. If the bow is bottomed out, start with say with one or one and ahalf equal turns out of each limb, and go from there.


----------



## The Phantom (Aug 13, 2007)

*2008 Martin Bengal Single Cam*

manual says set tiller. Measure from limb pocket/riser to string. Mine has the same distance top and bottom, both bolts turned out the same number of turns.


----------

